# What I REALLY want off of ACNL



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay so some of these things REALLY annoy me and some I want in the next game. Feel free to add on to my list 
1. Gyroids. There should like be an option in the place where you TT if you want them to pop up they annoy me so much!
2. Trash that looks like fishes. Okay really?! What doesn't make sense is it swims like a fish, looks like a fish NO ITS A BOOT!!
3. Being able to actually cook. I want to be able to cook and eat, I kinda want Animal crossing to be a little more like Harvest Moon
4. Having a grid for placement patterns. Maybe in the lower screen you can have a grid with your character in the middle and you can drag the pattern to where you want it and it shows up there?
5. NEW CONVERSATION!! I looovee Diana but I'm gonna end up talking to her ALOT so I dont want to hear, "Needs more dancing, SWHOOM!! Thats better." every time. Maybe they can compliment you on what your wearing?
6. I want the flea market back. Muffy has rococo items and if we had the regular flea market I could buy them from her!!​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also please try to number each  one.


----------



## Rococo (Nov 23, 2014)

Except villagers do already compliment what you're wearing in conversation. Or insult, if it's a snooty villager ("What, you're still wearing that? They're going to start calling you the bun wig girl if you don't change it up...").

I've never really been a fan of Harvest Moon, so I'd like Animal Crossing to stay more...Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Gyroids are a staple to animal crossing, they will never leave
2. There needs to be balancing factors
3. Animal Crossing can't live to be Harvest Moon clone, there needs to be other things with cooking to make it unique
4. I have no problem with this
5. 100% agreeable
6. New Leaf is my first game, so I do not understand where you are coming from


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 23, 2014)

There's already a million threads like this. I usually don't care but I don't get the point of making a thread about it when there's recent ones about the same thing on the first page or two.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 1. Gyroids. There should like be an option in the place where you TT if you want them to pop up they annoy me so much!




I hope not. Gyroids are a part of the Animal Crossing world, so it would be weird if they disappeared. Most people don't care much about them and some people collect them, and it doesn't make any sense to force them to time travel to be able to complete their gyroid collection. 

If you hate them, you can just finish your fossil collection (you can the gyroids you dig up to Re-Tail) and then plant trees and flowers in the empty spots in your town. I've read posts where people talk about doing that to keep them from showing up.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 2. Trash that looks like fishes. Okay really?! What doesn't make sense is it swims like a fish, looks like a fish NO ITS A BOOT!!



Fishing wouldn't be a challenge if you didn't have a chance of fishing useless items. I've always assumed that the fish outline in the water is just meant to be a simple way of representing that your character is seeing something underwater. If you enable the Beautiful Town ordinance, it reduces the chances of that sort of thing being in your river. I think it may even get rid of them entirely after a while, since I haven't seen any for a really long time, almost since the beginning.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 3. Being able to actually cook. I want to be able to cook and eat, I kinda want Animal crossing to be a little more like Harvest Moon



Being able to cook would be fun (you can eat certain items already, like ice cream) but I don't want AC to be a copy of Harvest Moon. That's what Harvest Moon is for.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 4. Having a grid for placement patterns. Maybe in the lower screen you can have a grid with your character in the middle and you can drag the pattern to where you want it and it shows up there?



I'm not sure I understand what you're trying to describe here. I agree that there should be a better system in place for paths, but I wouldn't want that to be the default mode. It would make things look cluttered and it would be annoying if we ended up placing patterns on the ground without meaning to, just like it's annoying to accidentally erase patterns. There's an easy way to lay paths that lets you place 6 tiles at once, if that helps. I can't describe it very well but if you search for it, you'll find a guide.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 5. NEW CONVERSATION!! I looovee Diana but I'm gonna end up talking to her ALOT so I dont want to hear, "Needs more dancing, SWHOOM!! Thats better." every time. Maybe they can compliment you on what your wearing?



I agree, the dialogue is very repetitive.



CuteLuka<3 said:


> 6. I want the flea market back. Muffy has rococo items and if we had the regular flea market I could buy them from her!!



There already is a flea market in ACNL, it's in Re-Tail. If Muffy's items aren't showing up there, you can try to send them other furniture so that she'll put them for sale in the market. You can also visit her and buy one piece at a time from her home.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 23, 2014)

1. Good idea, except a lot of people collect them.
2.But that's the point of the garbage.  So you can't tell, thus making it so you either recycle it at re-tail or throw it away in a garbage can.
3. If you want a game like Harvest Moon, play Harvest Moon.  I'd hate to have animal crossing be more like HM. As would a lot of people.
4. The only point I fully agree with <3
5.I have Apollo tell me "You can't go a day with your Post-Op Patch anymore, can you?  To tell the truth, I'm getting kinda worried for you."
6.Re-Tail


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

Rococo said:


> ...*I'd like Animal Crossing to stay more...Animal Crossing.*


I totally agree with this.


----------



## Mango (Nov 23, 2014)

i disgaree with 4 idk it just seems stupid


----------



## Dewy (Nov 24, 2014)

I also miss the weekend flea markets!! They were a really fun element of the game for me. I feel like it lost the same effect when they incorporated the flea market into Re-Tail. They used to be fun, once-a-month event where you had a chance to buy an item you really liked in a neighbor's home. Now there's Re-Tail open everyday and it just isn't fun :/
I also miss ye olde recycling bin from back in the day....


----------



## Mochaqt (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't say I agree with most of these, as someone who's played since the original GC version. Gyroids will always be a part of the game (Coco would be even weirder without them, as charming as I think she is.) The pattern placement option seems good, but there's only so much dialogue I can feel they can shove into the game per personality/character. It's not really surprising that if you play the game a lot the dialogue will get stale at some point.


----------



## oranje (Nov 25, 2014)

I personally think Gyroids are cool in a creepy way and they have their use for certain players (to add beats, ambiance, or decoration). I would like it if there was a separate storage option for them though since I like collecting them and the museum format isn't the most neat way to do so. The trash in the oceans/rivers never bothered me because I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance. However it would be cute if there was more variety to the trash, like broken toys, discarded jewelry, ect. Cooking would be neat, but only with the ingredients that you can already obtain in-game (like fruits, mushrooms, fish, ect) and it can be displayable. I agree with your fourth idea as villager placement can be so frustrating! I also agree with the fifth point, as the conversations are super repetitive. I also wish there was some individual dialog too, in addition to personality conversations.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

I just want more content from the next ac game.
More villagers
More furniture
New characters
New clothes
New face types
etc.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 25, 2014)

If you don't like Gyroids don't time travel.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> If you don't like Gyroids don't time travel.



You mainly get gyroids from rainy days :/


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 25, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> If you don't like Gyroids don't time travel.



They show up even when you don't time travel, which was CuteLuka's complaint to begin with (that they should be restricted to people who time travel). They usually show up when it rains. Time travelling can speed up the process but that's simply because you're playing a larger time span more quickly. It also makes fruit, flowers, and weeds show up in a way that seems quicker.


----------



## Mints (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree with number 5, I love to talk to my villagers A LOT so I would love to have more conversations flowing here and there. Also it hurts me a little when they are annoyed that I talk to them too much but I guess that's only what a normal person would say? ;_;


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 25, 2014)

Mochaqt said:


> Can't say I agree with most of these, as someone who's played since the original GC version. Gyroids will always be a part of the game (Coco would be even weirder without them, as charming as I think she is.) The pattern placement option seems good, but there's only so much dialogue I can feel they can shove into the game per personality/character. It's not really surprising that if you play the game a lot the dialogue will get stale at some point.



I disagree. Dialogue would always be limited and get boring for people who play the game a lot, but it doesn't mean that it's not even more limited than it should be.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 25, 2014)

Well stop complaining and go make your own game then


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 25, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Well stop complaining and go make your own game then



This is always such a pointless thing to say... people who spend their money on a game can talk about what they like and dislike about it.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 25, 2014)

*1. Gyroids. There should like be an option in the place where you TT if you want them to pop up they annoy me so much!*
I tt, but you know, we're not actually SUPPOSED to. I doubt nintendo wants to HELP us cheat.

*2. Trash that looks like fishes. Okay really?! What doesn't make sense is it swims like a fish, looks like a fish NO ITS A BOOT!!*
This is a part of the game. It wouldn't be as rewarding to catch a fish if you never ended up being disappointed with a boot. But I'd kill to be able to wear said boot.

*3. Being able to actually cook. I want to be able to cook and eat, I kinda want Animal crossing to be a little more like Harvest Moon*
That'd be cute! Kinda like a mini cooking mama game. Speaking of minigames, we need those.

*4. Having a grid for placement patterns. Maybe in the lower screen you can have a grid with your character in the middle and you can drag the pattern to where you want it and it shows up there?*
Definitely. And for PWPs, too.

*5. NEW CONVERSATION!! I looovee Diana but I'm gonna end up talking to her ALOT so I dont want to hear, "Needs more dancing, SWHOOM!! Thats better." every time. Maybe they can compliment you on what your wearing?*
Yeah. I also kinda miss the villagers being ridiculously mean to me, they got all soft in NL.

*6. I want the flea market back. Muffy has rococo items and if we had the regular flea market I could buy them from her!!*
Yeah, that sounds good. Like, not the most important thing for me, but good.


----------



## hrodric1 (Nov 25, 2014)

id love to get some expansion or at least some cool updates from time to time like the sims or something and i wish really hard for individual dialogues too.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 26, 2014)

> 6. I want the flea market back. Muffy has rococo items and if we had the regular flea market I could buy them from her!!


I think they just took it and spread it out into different stuff to make it less frustrating. First of all, Re-Tail does a bit of that work instead of you going around their house trying to figure out what's for sale and what isn't. And you can do the same in Re-Tail for other villagers so on Flea Market day they don't try to buy everything in your house whenever you're inside it.

Also, if you're good-enough friends with a villager, and they invite you to go in their house, sometimes they'll ask you if you like something about their house, and if you say yeah, you can pick and choose some furniture in their house that they say is for sale (just like the old flea market). So it's still kinda there, just in a different function.


----------

